# Game Thread: Blazers vs Raptors



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Here we go. I have full confidence that we will push this to 9 tonight. Let's enjoy.

Go Blazers


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm so pumped up about this game, I think I am going to go crazy.

Go Blazers!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Me too! I can't wait. We can beat these guy. We just have to make sure they don't get open for threes.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm not so sure about the game tonight. Toronto has the shooters to bust Portland's zone, and McMillan is putting Joel on Bosh tonight (according to Quick's blog). I can see Bosh driving past Joel all night long, if that happens.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice piece on our 8 wins


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That was a nice pass from Blake to Aldridge, leading to the foul. He shot that ball over and through about six or seven players.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

LMA looks good out there.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Brandon not playing too well. Hope he turns it around. He has 3 turnovers already.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I like bringing Frye in this early. Toronto hasn't gone inside much, so Frye should be able to hang with Rasho or Bosh.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

When we're not turning the ball over, our offense is looking FABULOUS tonight. Nice pass from LMA to Roy for the and-1.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass from Aldridge to Roy for the and 1


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Toronto already has 7 more shot attempts than us! Portland has to take better care of the ball and crash the boards a bit better.

Portland is also shooting 70% so far but trailing by 3.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland has passed 29 points in the first quarter. They're undefeated in games when they score 29 or more in the first this season. So that's a good sign, I suppose.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw's really cold. Ugh.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

They keep missing Jones, who's open on every possession. And Travis can't hit anything. Yahoo! front page jinx?

And Jones can't hit anything, either. So what do I know?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Outlaw needs to sit for a while. He is off.

NO I am not hating on him. He just needs to relax on the bench for a bit and get his shot back.

Come on Travis, come back!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Roy can hit. Get HIM the ball.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think they should put Martel back in for Outlaw or Jones. Let see if they can get Martel going.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

They have to get Outlaw out.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Roy is keeping us in the game tonight.

Good thing he has the flu, I guess.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yea, why not give Martell a chance?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think in the second half if Webster is doing anything I would leave him in longer then normal and leave Outlaw on the bench. Maybe when Outlaw does comes in he can get going. I hate to rag on Outlaw but he sure has looked terrible the last two games. Maybe he will get going the second half.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Bargnani's hair deserves a technical foul.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Travis and Jones seem to have returned to earth with a crash. That leaves the Blazers fighting a real uphill battle.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

And then came youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Go Martell!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Answer this for someone who can't watch the games on my tv...are we even playing defense?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

we playing great! but..raptors so hot...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Not really.

Portland has forced the shot clock down once in awhile, but Toronto's just been hitting.

Other than that, Portland is just giving them too much room on the perimeter.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I posted earlier to give Martel a chance to get hot. He seems to being shooting the 3 really well. I would give him a few more shots and leave him in until he at least cools off. I hope Nate doesn't take him out for Outlaw until he cools off.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That Roy crossover and switch-hands-in-air lay-up was vicious. That'll make a few (dozen) highlight reels!!


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

wastro said:


> That Roy crossover was vicious. That'll make a few (dozen) highlight reels!!


I didn't catch the replay but it looked like obvious traveling, or am I wrong?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think so on the replay. He did the crossover, jump step and lay-in. But then, you'll never catch me admitting that a Blazer has committed some kind of infraction.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

man this is bullll....raptors shouldnt be shooting this good


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

man LMA is passing great this game..


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I really don't have a good feeling about the 4th quarter. Every time we've made a run tonight, Toronto has come right back and answered. That seven-point deficit seems HUGE going into the 4th.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland needs to attack the basket a bit more and stop relying on the outside shot so much.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I doubt Portland will win this. They can't stop Toronto, they are scoring on every damn possesion.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We have to remember- we're the home team. Hopefully, when we make a run, they'll crumble down the stretch.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Remember how great Mo Williams was on the Bucks? But at the end, he failed. It was kinda sad.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> I really don't have a good feeling about the 4th quarter. Every time we've made a run tonight, Toronto has come right back and answered. That seven-point deficit seems HUGE going into the 4th.


I don't have a good feeling about this game either. Just something seems a step slow. Well, maybe half a step slow, based on what the radio is like. But Brian seems to make every shot the Raptors make sound like the player was either wide open, or it was shot and made by either Michael Jordan, or Mike Smrek.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> They can't stop Toronto, they are scoring on every damn possesion.


Yeah it's incredible how well they're shooting, but I'm sure that's how Denver felt.
TURN UP THE D!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I have to admit the Raptors are shooting great. I watched part of the game last night and they didn't look like they could shoot. I think we have one more run left. I hoping we don't leave Roy on the bench to long. Glad to see Outlaw hit a shot.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I flipped over to catch the Mavs/Suns score, and happened to catch an interesting comment from the ESPN announce team: you can't win in this league with a team of "milk-drinkers", you also need some "knife-fighters".

We have 2 of the best "knife-fighters" in the business.....the problem is, they are on the coaching staff! (Nate and Mo) We still need a couple of guys like that in uniform.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Get Outlaw out and Martel in.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack hit a big shot. JUst like the NO game.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Travis Outhouse misses another dunk. He should trade God some of his hops for coordination.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw and Jack coming up huge.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Travis Outhouse misses another dunk. He should trade God some of his hops for coordination.


Dude, please don't call him Travis Outhouse. The dude is a flesh and blood real human being. Treat him some respect please. How would you feel if people talked about you like that or talked about one of your family members like that? Seriously.

P.S. Everyone misses dunks. And he just hit two huge free throws.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Let's get this lead!!
Good defense the past couple minutes!

Go BLAZERS


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Can we do it again in the 4th qtr? I think Roy is going to carry us again. Let's hope!!!!! Go Blazers!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Huge block by Outlaw.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

this is great, they are shutting them down.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy is simply amazing!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Now teams are going to start resorting to "Hack-a-Roy". Make your damn free throws!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

another big block by Outlaw

and Roy is unreal


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

The MVP chants for Roy! I love it..

Brandon Roy is too damn good!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

other teams star players seem to be having pedestrian games against us, maybe the coaches are game planning well.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw= Clutch


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

outlaw is a clutch beast.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

We need Przybilla in there for some interior defense


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> other teams star players seem to be having pedestrian games against us, maybe the coaches are game planning well.


You're right. Carmelo, Paul, Bosh...yep


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> outlaw is a clutch beast.


BEAST


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I love this team. Go Blazers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No more hating on Outlaw. He's been huge.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Love those Jones free throws. He shots so fast and smooth. What a shooter!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> No more hating on Outlaw. He's been huge.


Despite what some of you think, I don't think there's been any "hating" (stupid term) on Outlaw.

Geez it's like no one can say anything constructive about the players because there's a streak...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Lucky for us Dixon didn't play.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Woot! Nice win Blazers. I'd have preferred it to be a little easier, but I'll take it!

Way to go Roy! Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

wastro said:


> I'm not so sure about the game tonight. Toronto has the shooters to bust Portland's zone, and McMillan is putting Joel on Bosh tonight (according to Quick's blog). I can see Bosh driving past Joel all night long, if that happens.


I told you guys we would win!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

yakbladder said:


> Despite what some of you think, I don't think there's been any "hating" (stupid term) on Outlaw.
> 
> Geez it's like no one can say anything constructive about the players because there's a streak...


Why is that a stupid term? Cuz rappers use it, and your some suburban white boy that drives his moms lexus SUV? Be happy.

GO OUTLAW!!!! Great D!!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

that was by far the best any team has played against us in this streak and we still won. unbelievable.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

rebecca harlow looks like she has grease on her forhead lol wow get some makeup


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm sorry I even complain about Outlaw he play good in the 4th qtr.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nine In A Row Baby!

Let's Go For First Place!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey now we're #8 in the West.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

YES YES YES VICTORY IS OURS :yay:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Brandon Roy is too damn good!


Yep. Take that, Chuck Swirsky. Heh, heh.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I sometimes bag on Nate, but I have to give credit where credit is due. The Blazers just flat wore the Raptors out. It seems like everybody is in great condition, and the bench guys are ready to go when called upon.

There was a stretch of games there where the team looked like they were just going thru the motions. Now they are playing hard, and playing with pride. Clearly, Nate is doing something right!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Just one game back of Denver.. If Denver loses tomorrow, and we beat Denver on Friday, we're in FIRST PLACE. holy crap... this is unbelievable.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> Despite what some of you think, I don't think there's been any "hating" (stupid term) on Outlaw.
> 
> Geez it's like no one can say anything constructive about the players because there's a streak...


Someone on this thread called him "Travis Outhouse." That is hating.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Brandon Roy: 25/9/8
LaMarcus Aldridge: 15/7/3
Andrea Bargnani: 2/2/1


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Fantastic! Even though Toronto was shooting so well throughout most of the game (and it seemed like they were hitting every shot), Portland never let them get away. Seemed like more Blazers had to step up today than we've needed lately. Roy, Blake, Webster, Outlaw in the fourth, good perimeter defense by Jack, James Jones with the freethrows. Great job. They can win when they're playing poorly (Hornets) and they can win when the other team is red hot (Raptors). 

And another thing. I don't care who plays out west, Brandon Roy should be an all-star.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

wastro said:


> Brandon Roy: 25/9/8
> LaMarcus Aldridge: 15/7/3
> Andrea Bargnani: 2/2/1


Brilliant.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

wastro said:


> Brandon Roy: 25/9/8
> LaMarcus Aldridge: 15/7/3
> Andrea Bargnani: 2/2/1


I didn't even notice Bargnani out on the floor.. I thought Jose Calderon though was a pretty good player, and he's their backup PG behind TJ Ford. That guy can play.

Take that Chuck Swirsky!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Holy ****...I just saw the replay of Brandons layup.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Yega1979 said:


> Travis Outhouse misses another dunk. He should trade God some of his hops for coordination.


And the driver of the bandwagon speaks...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

They were gushing over Brandon on ESPN's little highlight package, and that layup just gets sweeter and sweeter every time I watch it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> They were gushing over Brandon on ESPN's little highlight package, and that layup just gets sweeter and sweeter every time I watch it.


I wish I could watch it. 

Unbelievable streak. I'm finally going to get to go to a game this Friday. Please keep it going and drill, blast, and otherwise crush the Nuggets!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

You know, if Portland beats Denver and Brandon has another good game, he could get player of the week a third time (maybe that's wishful thinking). Right now he's averaging 24.5 pts, 6.0 rbs, and 8.0 ast for this week.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I admit. I called Travis an outhouse. I even wanted him traded. But I was stupid. I didnt start the phrase outhouse though.

But now I am on his bandwagon all the way


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It's incredible how only 4.5 games separates us and San Antonio for the No. 1 seed.
We just made up that much in the past two weeks.

We'd be a No. 6 seed in the East, but wow.. this is shocking.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

wow this is amazing...........gooooooooooooooooooooosh this feels so good...that layup was amazing, broy continues to amaze....he better make the all star game. bargnani was a no show. calderon is amazing, i like this toronto team


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Blazers must keep winning for Roy to have a shot at the All Star game. There's SO much competition: Manu, Parker, Kobe, Nash. You could make a case that al 4 of them deserve it over Roy. But there's also Paul, Deron Williams, Baron Davis, Josh Howard, and Iverson


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The word that keeps coming to mind with this team is poise. Ever since nailing that game-winner, Portland has OWNED the 4th quarter against EVERYONE. They play together, they don't rush possessions, they don't play conservatively, they just do their thing, no matter what. They did that tonight, and the poise made a huge difference.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

somebody youtube that layup GOD DAMN


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

The eighth spot is now ours. WOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271219022

Watch Brandon's sweet layup over and over and over..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> It's incredible how only 4.5 games separates us and San Antonio for the No. 1 seed.
> We just made up that much in the past two weeks.


On December 2, the Blazers were 7 games behind Utah - a team that went to the Western Conference Finals last season. Nine games later, the youngest team in the league has passed them. That's absolutely amazing.

BNM


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

that layup might be the sickest move I've seen all season. the crossover and then the switch from right to left hand in mid-air to avoid the Bosh block. you can't help but think of the famous Jordan switch.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Brandon: Ms. Haarlow, looking fine tonight!
> Steve: Igor, my brain is malfunctioning. Bring me a new brain!
> LaMarcus: So tired. Must sleep. Tired...
> 
> barfo


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

alext42083 said:


>


what's that scar near Brandon's left armpit :thinking2:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Just got back from the game. Oh my gosh. Amazing is the only way to describe it.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Nothing like hearing how the crowd affected the game. http://www.thestar.com/Sports/NBA/article/287347

"And then, with coach Sam Mitchell screaming from the bench for someone to commit a foul, the Raptors let about 18 seconds run off the clock before finally fouling Portland's James Jones with 11.7 seconds left.

Jones made both free throws for a 99-94 Blazer lead that Toronto couldn't overcome.

'It's hard to hear, with the crowd noise and Jason (Kapono) at the far (side) of the court from me," said Mitchell. "Yeah, we wanted to foul but he couldn't hear us and when you're caught up in the game sometimes you don't know how much time is on the clock."


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

whatsmyname said:


> what's that scar near Brandon's left armpit :thinking2:


Remember when Joel stepped on him a couple games ago? Maybe that's it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Was at the game last night . . . disappointed to hear the announced attendance, but I can tell you that place was loud in the fourth quarter.

Anyways, I was surfing the game link on the Toronto board and came across the post below by a Raptor fan and thought I would share:





I stayed up and watched the entire game, and although we had the lead for most of it, we really never had a good run to open it up. If you let a team at home stick around you will be in trouble.

Brandon Roy is a stud! He was the perfect two guard last night. Hit the 3, drove the lane and finished with the left and right hand, rebounded the ball, and dropped dimes. HE was head and shoulders the best player on the floor. Bosh was not even the best bigman in the game last night, I feel Aldridge player better. 

Lmarcus is for real. This Portland team if it stays together is going to be good for a long time.
__________________
As posted by Speedy....The Garbo myths are part of the Raptors identity.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep I am looking forward to the Denver game. It will be good to see how the team plays in a truly important game. I sure hope it has a little bit more of that "Playoff" feel to it, as I really want to attend a game of that intensity.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

As a Raptors fan and a fan of the NBA in general, it was nice to see the unbelievable atmosphere in the Rose Garden. Hands down one of the best home courts in the NBA. Overall it was a very entertaining game, that could have went either way. Hats off to the Blazers. Their future is now.


----------

